# My new component to reduce the Handclap



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Helo here ist my new method to reduce the Handsclap!
I'm very satisfied especially with light ammunition is it normal painful!
the leather breakes the bands a litle bit and directs it in a different direction so you hit your hands not so hard or only some times!
i think it is easy to made and it works a litle bit!
The advantage is also the Theraband live longer! it preserves they!



















































i think you should test it! it is not much work and make your own feedback!


----------



## bleachbone (Nov 15, 2010)

tried this out and it works great







. even with .50 caliber steel


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

A handslap is (most time) an indicator for to light ammo. If you use one layer TB less you should'nt experience handslaps anymore!

Friedrich


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

bleachbone said:


> tried this out and it works great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello bleachbone!
With wich rubber dimension have you testet the 12mm steel?


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Frodo said:


> A handslap is (most time) an indicator for to light ammo. If you use one layer TB less you should'nt experience handslaps anymore!
> 
> Friedrich


Servus Friedrich,

you're right! but:
1. we want have fun with our Slingshots! so we shoot fast!
2. i want shoot with this Slingshot 12, 15 and 16mm steel, and also 15mm leath! so i make the rubber optimal for 16mm steel.
3. the leather has the advantage that the rubber longer lives and is faster ready to shoot! because the rubberbands are always on the top of the fork and look to the right side.
especially when 2 are on it per side.

for 8 and 10mm steel take i my Classic. for 20mm steel and all others take my Boss-Slingshot!

comparison: it´s not useful drive 240km/h on the highway! but sometimes it´s nice to do that!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

This has been covered before and some helpful info can be found here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3034-simple-hand-slap-prevention-for-ott-frames/page__p__30538__hl__handslap__fromsearch__1#entry30538

You'll notice the exact same idea was done before!

And if anybody wants the design drawing of the slingshot shown, so you can make your own... it's the same as one I posted a few months ago and it's here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/3715-three-original-ergos-that-have-inspired-much/


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> This has been covered before and some helpful info can be found here: http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry30538
> 
> You'll notice the exact same idea was done before!
> 
> And if anybody wants the design drawing of the slingshot shown, so you can make your own... it's the same as one I posted a few months ago and it's here: http://slingshotforu...-inspired-much/


I thought i'd seen it before, i must be one of the lucky ones i dont get hand slaps, jeff


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> This has been covered before and some helpful info can be found here: http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry30538
> 
> You'll notice the exact same idea was done before!
> 
> And if anybody wants the design drawing of the slingshot shown, so you can make your own... it's the same as one I posted a few months ago and it's here: http://slingshotforu...-inspired-much/


yes you have the same idea! you make a very professional solution very nice on a very nice Slingshot! i dont see it bevore!
unfortunately it is more work like the leather strip.
your template looks good! nearly like mine!


----------

